# is my gsd old to mate?



## jeblawee (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi 
I need your help here . I have a female gsd in the heat state. but the male dont care about her. the only thing it does is to smell her volva and go away. I noticed many drops of blood on her back legs and her volva is very big. but the male is about 7 years old so ,is that matter ??? 
thank you .


----------



## _Crystal_ (Jun 28, 2011)

If you don't know the answer of the question you shouldn't be breeding.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

It may be early in her cycle. Give it a few days before you try again.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

If the male has not been bred there may be a chance he has no sperm or low sperm. We were considering breeding my male but the vet did a sperm count twice and found nothing.............so even if he will mate, it may not take.


----------

